# Honey...Yummy!



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Somehow the girls made honey in this years drought. I'm really proud of them I have about 2.5 more gallons to bottle up.....man this is fun!!!
Tom


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

I would be proud of them too!


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

Wow! Does it taste as good as it looks? Wish I had some just like it..
Hey::: What happened to the Diet Mt. Dew?


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Someone in the family likes sunflowers, too!

MM


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice looking stuff - Kudos!

Keith


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks. My wife is the Sunflower and Diet Mt. Dew lover.
Here's a finished pic. Minus 10 lbs I've set aside to try my hand at creamed honey Hopefully I'll have some labels tomorrow so I can start selling$$$.
Tom


----------



## flathead (Nov 1, 2006)

*beautiful honey*

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

Is that from sourwood?


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

No, I'm just calling it "wildflower". There aren't many Sourwoods here in my area.
Even all the Sourwood in Middle TN. got froze out this year.
Tom


----------

